# A return to RSPB Troup Head



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 8, 2017)

On Sunday I returned to Troup Head, with a bit more experience of shooting birds in flight and with a new lens hoping to capture these amazing birds in their natural habitat.  Here are some shots I would like to share with you 

1.  Northern Gannet in flight



Northern Gannet in flight by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

2.  Immature Gannet in flight



Immature Northern Gannet in flight by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

3.  Displaying feathers



Displaying ones feathers by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

4.



It has its eye on me by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

5.



The angry V by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

6.



Northern Gannet hovering by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

7.



Immature Gannet by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

8.



Northern Gannet portrait pose by Mark  Coull, on Flickr


----------



## goooner (Aug 8, 2017)

Great set


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 8, 2017)

goooner said:


> Great set


Thanks Goooner!


----------



## BrentC (Aug 8, 2017)

Excellent set!  Are you taking these from a cliff top or high up?


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 8, 2017)

These images have reinforced that your new lens and trip were all worthwhile.  Well done.


----------



## baturn (Aug 8, 2017)

Great set. Especially #7.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 8, 2017)

BrentC said:


> Excellent set!  Are you taking these from a cliff top or high up?


Thanks,  they are taken from a cliff top overlook their homes.  Place was alot busier than when I last went up in May, so many Gannets could easily spent 4 or 5 hours there.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 8, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> These images have reinforced that your new lens and trip were all worthwhile.  Well done.


Thanks, I'm really liking the focal length, personally I think its just right for taking bifs.  Also leaves plenty room for cropping in too if needed.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 8, 2017)

baturn said:


> Great set. Especially #7.


Thanks!


----------



## ZombiesniperJr (Aug 8, 2017)

Great set


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 8, 2017)

ZombiesniperJr said:


> Great set


Thanks Logan


----------



## Havana (Aug 8, 2017)

Love them all, what a wonderful set.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 9, 2017)

Havana said:


> Love them all, what a wonderful set.


Thanks!


----------



## weepete (Aug 9, 2017)

Good job Mark! some lovely shots of those gannetts


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 9, 2017)

I really like seeing these birds. I am amazed by the expressive eyes. Thank you so much for sharing these.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 9, 2017)

weepete said:


> Good job Mark! some lovely shots of those gannetts


Thanks weepete!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 9, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I really like seeing these birds. I am amazed by the expressive eyes. Thank you so much for sharing these.


you are very welcome!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 12, 2017)

Would like to say after my recent trip to Troup Head I've come away with the highest ratio of keepers to date, even now I'm still working through them! Thanks for all the support since I joined this forum 8 months ago


----------



## HavToNo (Aug 13, 2017)

Fantastic set.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Aug 14, 2017)

HavToNo said:


> Fantastic set.



Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

